# Freehand MX: fehlende Systemschrift für Paletten?



## typometer (21. November 2005)

Habe das erste Mal Freehand MX in Windows XP installiert und gleich eine Frage. Die Palettenmenüs auf der rechten Seite und die Schriften in den Paletten sind total pixelig und kaum lesbar, ich vermute das mir eine Systemschrift fehlt. Weiß da jemand Rat?

Gruß

Typometer


----------



## akrite (21. November 2005)

...also ich habe Freehand MX sowohl unter XP wie 2k am Laufen und bei mir zeigen sich selbst bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 keine Probleme, wenn Systemfonts fehlen würden hätte FH schon bei der Installation gemeckert ..

btw, welches Freehand MX, es gibt 3 !

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## typometer (21. November 2005)

Es ist Freehand MXa 11.02, Monitorauflösung 1200x1600, als Systemfont ist Tahoma 8 Punkt.


----------



## akrite (21. November 2005)

...sieht ja echt schlimm aus , hast Du zufällig irgendwelche Desktop-"Verschönerungen" z.B. von Stardock installiert ? Kann ja sein das so eine Erweiterung Dir die Originalschrift zerschossen hat ...

Ansonsten bin ich ratlos

Grüße
Andreas


----------

